# Removing fuel tank on a R33 GT-R



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

I have some trouble with removing my fuel tank on my R33 GT-R.

I have taken down just as it says in the manual: exhaust, prop shaft, park brake wire and disconnect all hoses & contacts but not sure if I have disconnected the ABS sensor harness (unless it is located together with fuses in the trunk, then its disconnected)
The filler tube and tank brackets are also removed.

The tank is loose, but I wont down .... it takes in somewhere but I cant see/feel where.
Have I forgotten anything?


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

so you've pulled the pump & return hoses off the top of it?

When my car went in to my tuner to have the tank drained and flushed, they ended up having to drop the whole rear subframe to get the tank out!!!


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

I would think you need to drop the subframe too. 

I took my tank out at the same time I fitted aluminium bush replacement kit to sub frame.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

I have not pulled the pump and the return hose on the top but I have disconnected the electrical on the top.
I pulled all the 3 hoses thats on the right side of the tank.

The tank is about 10 cm lower now and loose.
I will try to pull out the pump but it seems more like the subframe is the problem.

Does anybody now if our tanks can handle E85 (ethanol)?


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

E85? ooh... i'd be very cautious. some others on here can advise... I run E10 here, but that's about as far as I'd go......


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

I am going to drive my engine with E85 when its finished.
I will have a safety fuel tank in the boot instead of the standard fuel tank.

My thougts was to remove the fuel tank to save some weight.


----------



## STEALTH_GTR32 (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm not too sure about a R33 but on a R32 its a pretty easy job


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

I had the subframe out when I dropped the tank on my R33 car. I doubt the tank itself will have an issue with Ethanol, but the "rubber" hoses in the tank, and to and from the tank may need changing.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Chris. I did not remove the tank for now. I mounted a 60liter safety tank instead.


----------

